# Filter media



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is this sufficient filter media?

Ceramic rings bottom tray, bio plastic balls middle tray, sponges and filter floss top tray?

I just want to know if that's sufficient and if I can improve how?

I have a 500 L Frontosa tank, 2 external filters.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't know if this helps, but I run a ML C-360 external canister. 
I use, from bottom to top - coarse filter sponge, ceramic rings, bio balls, polyfill quilt batting.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

How long has the bio plastic balls been in place in the filter/system? If they have been in place a LONG time, they may harbor a decent amount of beneficial bacteria and you might not want to change them. If it is a fresh set-up......you might look into using Seachem's Matrix for a media. It works VERY well and harbors a TON of space for BB. I use it is most of my canisters and even in my Aquaclear HOB's.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

The filters are both mature so I don't want to remove anything, just maybe wanted to add something and see whether what I have is good enough. My Nitrates keep going up to 20 to 30 ppm very quickly within a week! At the moment I do 20% water changes 3 times a week, but now I'm planning to do 40% twice a week. Should that help with Nitrates?

Can I add some media to my canister filters to help keep nitrates low constantly?


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a link to read, if they will let me put it on here. Matrix, when matured, helps a lot with nitrates and nitrites.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

if you want better bio filtration, you would want replace those plastic bio balls for something like Bio-Max. plastic balls are more for wet/dry filter so they have less surface area.

as for whether if you have enough media, i think if your turn over rate is at least 4 times your tank volume you should have enough media, assuming you use canister filters.

for nitrate remover, look up Purigen. i hear it can be recharged. i've ordered a liter of it for my 180G front tank after seeing a lot of good reviews.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Canister filters I have turn my tank over at least 6 times an hour.

I've looked up Purigen, it looks great, I might order some, maybe let me know what impact it makes for you.

Even though I am still going to maintain my WC's I just want to do 1 WC a week 40-50% but at the moment I do 2 40% WC's a week. The less I'm in there messing with them the better.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have three canister filters on my 75 gallon tank and I use two with Seachem Matrix and Ehfisubstrat Pro medias inside of them for biological filtration.....mostly Matrix. And on one canister I use Chemipure and Purigen as media. The combination seems to work very well with maintaining water quality. The Purigen is a great product.


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

Brucers1 said:


> The Canister filters I have turn my tank over at least 6 times an hour.
> 
> I've looked up Purigen, it looks great, I might order some, maybe let me know what impact it makes for you.
> 
> Even though I am still going to maintain my WC's I just want to do 1 WC a week 40-50% but at the moment I do 2 40% WC's a week. The less I'm in there messing with them the better.


i think you have more fish than the tank can handle. i would remove some fish or add something like Purigen. for me, even two water changes a week is still more than i'm willing to do over the long term. i think it's safe to do 50% change each time btw. heck i think even 80% is safe if your fish are 3" or longer, assuming temperatures, pH, etc. are the same.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

My tank is 150g 540L, I run a FX5 and APS 1400 with uv sterilizer. I have 13 B.Frontosa (2 inch to 3 inch) and 3 Moori Haps. (2inch) I can't be overstocked???? Can I? I will try matrix and purigen in my FX5 I think it's because maybe be my bio media ain't great. Will let you all know how it goes, plus I've ordered a new test kit, one I'm using is powder and old. I've ordered API liquid one now


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

When you add your Matrix, add some of your existing media to the Matrix that is already seeded with bacteria so it seeds itself faster if possible. I think once you have the Matrix in the system up and running and filled with beneficial bacteria, I think you might be surprised at how well it actually works. I was. I also don't believe you are overstocked as I have seen PLENTY of people on here with tons of fish in tanks with average filtration and it seems like they get along just fine with regular maintenance included.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Reading about the Cyphotilapia Frontosa.......if that is indeed what you have.......says they get up to 12-15" big. Thirteen might be pushing it in a 150 gallon tank. You might need more filtration and more frequent water changes if this is the case. The Matrix is a few filters will definately help, but it will not solve the problem of having an overstocked tank if so. You say they are "B" frontosas. What is the "B" stand for?


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

B stands for Burundi. I have 13 now, but as soon as I can sex them, I'm going to reduce to 2 males and 6 females. I've seen people on this forum keep around that number successfully in about the same water as me. My tank is 5x2x2, but in about 2 years I will upgrade to at least 6x2x2.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Brentt700 said:


> When you add your Matrix, add some of your existing media to the Matrix that is already seeded with bacteria so it seeds itself faster if possible. I think once you have the Matrix in the system up and running and filled with beneficial bacteria, I think you might be surprised at how well it actually works. I was. I also don't believe you are overstocked as I have seen PLENTY of people on here with tons of fish in tanks with average filtration and it seems like they get along just fine with regular maintenance included.


Yes I will just add the matrix into the middle tray of both my canister filters and purigen at the top. Will let you know soon, as now I'm worried my test kit is old and inaccurate!


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

Brucers1 said:


> My tank is 150g 540L, I run a FX5 and APS 1400 with uv sterilizer. I have 13 B.Frontosa (2 inch to 3 inch) and 3 Moori Haps. (2inch) I can't be overstocked???? Can I? I will try matrix and purigen in my FX5 I think it's because maybe be my bio media ain't great. Will let you all know how it goes, plus I've ordered a new test kit, one I'm using is powder and old. I've ordered API liquid one now


not really overstocking. maybe your feeding?


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Only feed about 6 or 7 NLS Thera A pellets in the morning, then Mysis or Bring shrimp frozen in the evening. Sometimes pellets twice and no shrimp.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like you aren't overfeeding to me. I feed my fish four cubes of Hikari frozen Spirulina Brine Shrimp iin the evening and in the morning and the afternoon I give them Ocean Nutrition Formula Two flakes, and maybe if not that, I will hand feed them some NLS Thera A or some veggie pellets that I cannot remember the name of just right now.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll test the water with the new test kit when it arrives, I've order matrix and Purigen I'll update you once I've dealt with both of those issues.

Thanks mate


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been searching there is another Oscar forum. One of the admins on this site( for which I can't find my link) is a Marine specialist who has written on many subjects with aquariums and species of fish. I had done a post on Purigen for which he was one of the responses. I had run Purigen for a long time. I know this post isn't going to help much because I can't find my posting with his proof to back it up. He was a fan of Seachem as a company but strongly advised against using Purigen. See, I can't remember the details but he claimed that it masked something and it got worse after regeneration I do remember. I pulled it out of all my filters after which my issue disappeared. Now I still use Prime and Matrix and swear by them so this is not a attack on Seachem in anyway. He may be on this forum and if so maybe jump in? He is very knowledgeable. I do remember one was it effected the PH somehow and there where other issues.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's interesting, I know a number of people who keep Tangs and swear by Purigen as it doesn't affct PH, there must have been another reason as to why this happened. Maybe something which the Purigen made worst. So 2 variables, eliminating 1 (Purigen eliminated the issue).

By the way, I dont plan on regenerating the Purigen, after 6 months or when the beeds have gone dark, I plan on replacing them, I dont like the idea of soaking it in bleach and then putting it in my tank, I would never take the risk! Plus it onyl costs £7 for 100ml which does 400L my tank is 500L so £7 every 6 months isnt bad. If it keeps my water polished and Nitrates down.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

It makes me mad I can't find this post :x . This guy knows his stuff and is mostly on one of the Oscar forums. Again I do remember PH and I think it goes down? Then after regeneration it added some additional issues. Then you know how everyone has theories on hole in the head with Oscars (which I have seen theory on regular carbon as a possible contribution). I have added Ivy with the roots in the tank and plant draped out side the tank very pretty and helps with water. Other than that I have a python for which I vacuum one side each week with a 50% water change. I swear Oscars are like babies in a high chair at feeding time. Its hard not to overfeed them they beg like a dog  . Well need to clean my FX5 fun fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't regenerate my Purigen either. I go six months until it turns color then throw it out. I, as well, don't like the idea of soaking it in bleach and then putting it back in my tank. I have never had any issues with use of Purigen in my particular usage and in fact, I believe it does help quite a bit IMO.


----------



## Brucers1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Must have been my dodgy test kit, new API one came today, Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 5 ppm PH 8.2 thanks for all your ideas.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Make sure to still use the Seachem Matrix in your filter as it does wonders as filtration media. I am a firm believer in it and use it religiously. In fact.....I plan on revamping my filtration system from the three Fluval 205's to an Eheim Pro 3E 2078 and a Marineland C-530 tenatively (although I am a little concerned about using the Marineland as I have no experience with them and do not know the quality of the filters themselves) or I may use two Fluval 406's alongside the Eheim (one as a biological with Seachem Matrix inside primarily and one as a chemical unit with the Purigen and the Chemipure as I am using right now).


----------

